# Need your help YS624T 1987



## Minguy8 (Jan 16, 2021)

I need your help
I need someone who have a Yamaha YS624T or a YS828 from the 80’ or 90’ and if you can take a good picture of this assembly for me. Mine is missing and I want to order the part and install it on my Yamaha but I want an idea of the installation as a guide

It’s located on the right hand lever it’s the “interlock” mechanism
Thank you


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to SBF Minguy8









Don't have a Yamaha but hopefully one of those guys will be along soon.

.


----------



## Minguy8 (Jan 16, 2021)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Welcome to SBF Minguy8
> View attachment 173757
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you


----------

